
Programming's Dirtiest Little Secret - 2008 - nafizh
http://steve-yegge.blogspot.com/2008/09/programmings-dirtiest-little-secret.html
======
jdormit
I'm not sure I agree with the conclusion, but my god the writing is
hysterical.

From my point of view (early 20s, grew up with computers and learned typing in
3rd grade), I really can't imagine that typing is that much of an issue in the
development world, even back in 2008. Surely every who _types for a living_
has learned how by now?

